# Pochmann pure corner method?



## Zane_C (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi,
I've scanned all the blindfold threads and couldn't quite find what I was looking for.
OK, I can solve all edges BLD easily, (including when I have to start a new cycle and the edges are wrongly oriented).
I'm moving onto the corners and have learnt how to shoot to all targets. 
The problem is, I have no idea how to use Pochmann's pure method to solve corners that are positioned, but wrongly oriented. (I use the pure method for the edges, but I am confused with the corners).
I was thinking of just learning more efficient algs but I would prefer to get started with the pure method.
Can some one please descibe how Pochmann's pure corner method works in detail. 

Thanks alot.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 7, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> Hi,
> I've scanned all the blindfold threads and couldn't quite find what I was looking for.
> OK, I can solve all edges BLD easily, (including when I have to start a new cycle and the edges are wrongly oriented).
> I'm moving onto the corners and have learnt how to shoot to all targets.
> ...



You have mainly two options.

1. Use Pochmann corners twice, the first to get the corner piece to buffer
and the next back *but oriented*. If the FLD is D colour, you go first FLD
and then DLF.

2. Orient the correctly positioned corners in their place pairwise or triplewise
in an ordinary way. (one corner clockwise and another ccw)


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 7, 2009)

In order to rotate corners with the old pochmann system, you need to apply 2 algorithms, just like you do for edges. When you do the first, it takes the problem corner out of its position and puts it into the buffer. Then, using different set-up moves, you shoot that piece back into its solved place. The only different between doing it for corners or edges is the fact that corners have 3 orientations, so you have to pick the correct set-up moves.


----------



## yoruichi (Nov 7, 2009)

or just do the thing on macky's site that tells u how to orient corners


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 7, 2009)

yoruichi said:


> or just do the thing on macky's site that tells u how to orient corners


Yeah, I am learning from his site, but he goes over it in about 1 sentence.
What is meant by rotating the orientation of a corner, clockwise or counter-clockwise?


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's what I do to orient corner:

First, remember whether the corner needs to be twisted clockwise or anticlockwise (eg if a corner is rightly placed at FRU but the colour that's supposed to be on U is facing F, it needs to be turned clockwise, if it's supposed to be on U but facing R, it needs to be turned counterclockwise). 
Taking the LBU corner as the buffer piece, place the corner that needs to be twisted at the FLU position. Do the following algorithm to twist the FLU corner clockwise/counterclockwise:

Clockwise: (R U R' U') L' (U R U' R') L
Counter-clockwise: (U R U' R') L' (R U R' U') L

Remember to memorise in what way a corner needs to be twisted BEFORE setup moves, as the orientation after setup moves doesn't matter.

EDIT: Oh yea, doing the clockwise algorithm will twist the FLU corner clockwise and the BLU corner counterclockwise, and vice versa. But the orientation of the BLU corner doesn't matter because once you get all corners properly oriented, the BLU corner will automatically be correctly oriented (or your cube cannot be solved )

EDIT 2: And I noticed you said you wanna do pure old Pochmann. If you mainly wanna use Y perms to solve corners, you'd have to do what the other people have suggested: place the wrongly oriented corner on the buffer position with setup move > Y perm > undo setup move, and solve the corner you just placed like you normally would.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm beginning to understand now. I will attempt my first full blind solve very soon.


----------

